# Very upsetting news :(



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

A friend of mine that I grew up with (my step dads niece) bought a JRT puppy, Chloe, awhile back from a breeder in Toronto. We (the entire family) were very excited about this new addition, as our parson had passed away and we've all been missing him so much. He was my dog, but she is very close to us and at one point earlier in my life, we all lived together so she loved him as much as we did so Chloe didn't by any means take his place, but she made us all happy. I have just received news that Chloe died this morning. She was 6 months old. She was taken in to be spayed and went into cardiac arrest during surgery and passed away. We are all very shaken up by this news. An autopsy is being done to see what the exact cause of death was but everyone seems very confused. The vet said it was either an allergic reaction or a genetic heart condition. I asked my friend if the breeder gave her papers for Chloe's parents and grandparents health and she said yes and that the vet has them now. I'm not sure when she will know the exact cause of death, but right now I'm still wondering. Do you guys have any insight as to what may have happened?? When I find out the autopsy results, I will let you all know 

Here are some photos of the baby. This was Chloe's first Christmas


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's just always a risk with anesthesia that we all dread about.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh god I cant even imagine what you are all going through. Im so sorry for your and your family's loss


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

That is heartbreaking :frown: she was so beautiful, and so young too, how tragic... I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, god, that's awful.  it's always worse when its something routine and an owner feels they are doing the responsible thing... then something like that happens.

Did she get bloodwork prior to being put under?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is so sad...I'm so sorry to hear that :frown: How is your friend holding up?

Poor Chloe, your time here was too short...


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Oh, god, that's awful.  it's always worse when its something routine and an owner feels they are doing the responsible thing... then something like that happens.
> 
> Did she get bloodwork prior to being put under?


yes she got pre-op blood work done and it was normal she says  This is devastating. Thank you all for your thoughts


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Oh my gosh, that is so sad...I'm so sorry to hear that :frown: How is your friend holding up?
> 
> Poor Chloe, your time here was too short...


It's all very heartbreaking. Chloe brought us all a lot of joy and made us think of our parson. They had similar personalities and she was so smart... almost too smart just like Tanner was


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is the worst kind of news....babies and puppies dying before their time...

it's one thing for an old dog to go..they've had their life...but sudden death in a puppy? heartbreaking.

prayers and thoughts for you and the family of that adorable pup.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

This is so tragic. I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. This is what most of use don't think about and can happen to all of use. It is so devastating your poor friend and you. I hope never to imagine.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

What heartbreaking news, I am so sorry for your loss. I am looking at my Daisy as I read this and remembering the day she got spayed and how anxious I was to get the call from the vet to hear that all went well, I can't even imagine how devastating it would have been to have gotten the call your friend got. My heart goes out to her and your family.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you all again for your thoughts


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your family...such a terrible thing.

Just a note for anyone's dog that is having surgery....have your vet run heart testing beforehand. I was fortunate enough a co-worker warned me about her cocker that went in for minor surgery and lost him during the process because of an undetected enlarged heart. When "Little One" was scheduled for amputaion of his front leg due to cancer I asked the vet to check his heart and conduct any necessary test. He had an enlarged heart...I called my co-worker in tears and thanked her because she possibly saved my dog. 

When Yogi was scheduled to be neutered I had the vet run testing also...French Bulldogs are known to have heart issues. I had been wanting test ran in regards to his heart so we would be aware of any condition.

This is a misfortunate occurrence that is happening and feel vets should require preliminary testing before surgery. Sorry but makes me upset.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I am so sorry for you and your family...such a terrible thing.
> 
> Just a note for anyone's dog that is having surgery....have your vet run heart testing beforehand. I was fortunate enough a co-worker warned me about her cocker that went in for minor surgery and lost him during the process because of an undetected enlarged heart. When "Little One" was scheduled for amputaion of his front leg due to cancer I asked the vet to check his heart and conduct any necessary test. He had an enlarged heart...I called my co-worker in tears and thanked her because she possibly saved my dog.
> 
> ...


I agree. Snorkels' enlarged heart showed up on the corner of an x-ray of her stomach. Two ER vets missed it but my regular vet caught it when she got the x-rays. No one knew she had heart problems and no murmer was present at the time. Scary to think she had been anesthetized to have her teeth pulled.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So heartbreaking. Sorry to hear this . I am sending a Hug your way.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I agree. Snorkels' enlarged heart showed up on the corner of an x-ray of her stomach. Two ER vets missed it but my regular vet caught it when she got the x-rays. No one knew she had heart problems and no murmer was present at the time. Scary to think she had been anesthetized to have her teeth pulled.


When it was time to get Rocky neutered, I had just lost two chows in one month from surgical/medical problems. So instead of letting the rescue neuter him for $100 I bit the bullet and let my regular vet hook him up to every heart monitor they had, do every pre-test they wanted, and use every precaution they could think of during his surgery. I think he was the worlds most expensive neuter, but he came through with flying colors. He probably would have anyway but it made me feel a lot better. 

I know what it is like to lose a pet that goes in for a surgery and I know what it is like to be there in the surgery when someone's pet is lost. It's terrible for everyone involved.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

So heartbreaking! :Cry:

Condolences on your loss.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

very, very sad story. 

thoughts with you guys.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your Chloe it bring tears to my eyes to read your post.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Maybe letting your stepdad's niece read this thread would make her feel a bit better. Sometimes just knowing that there are people out there who care and who have been through the same/similar thing and that you are not alone can do wonders. 

When you find out the autopsy results, please let us know. We are all here for you guys


----------

